# المنتدى منتدى السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون  المحمول ( Mobile Software ) اقسام السوفت ويير والبرمجة للتليفون المحمول( Mobile Software ) قسم ابل سوفت ويير(Apple Products Software) Firmware تحميل iOS 4.3.5 Firmware IPSW For iPhone, iPad, iPod touch بروابط مباشرة

## mohamed73

*Download iOS 4.3.5 Firmware IPSW For iPhone, iPad, iPod touch [Direct Links]*         الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] iOS 4.3.5 firmware IPSW iPhone 3GS  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] iOS 4.3.5 firmware IPSW iPhone 4 (GSM)  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] iOS 4.3.5 firmware IPSW iPad  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] iOS 4.3.5 firmware IPSW iPad 2 (also الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] and الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ])  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] iOS 4.3.5 firmware IPSW iPod touch 3rd gen  الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] iOS 4.3.5 firmware IPSW iPod touch 4th gen  
----------------------------------------------------

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك

----------


## hakars55

أخي محمد الله يجزاك خير على العمل الطيب ...
شكراً جزيلاً على الـ Firmware الرائع جداً .

----------


## narosse27

بارك الله فيك

----------

